# Dehumidifier recommendations please!!!



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

WHo uses a Dehumidifier? I am coming to the realization that we really need one. We have major condensation on the bottoms of our windows, it's got to be coming from our tank. 
Any brand/model recommendations. I live in a 900 square foot bungalow and evaporate between 1 and 2 gallons a day.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Is the condensation a year-round issue, or really only an issue in the winter, or really only an issue on super-cold days?

We used to have the opposite problem, in the winter we'd get shocked by every light switch and have serious issues with dry skin etc. We put a whole home humidifier on our duct work and problem solved. Now I notice that on the coldest days of the year we have condensation on the bottom of our windows, but only on days where the mercury dips below -10.

I think that if this is the same for you, that you're likely doing okay and can avoid the dehumidifier.

If it comes to it, I have an older version of this one: http://www.homedepot.ca/product/portable-dehumidifier-30-pint-115v/992598

I used it when I lived in a basement apartment to keep the damp down and when operating on full required daily emptying.

-- Pat


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> WHo uses a Dehumidifier? I am coming to the realization that we really need one. We have major condensation on the bottoms of our windows, it's got to be coming from our tank.
> Any brand/model recommendations. I live in a 900 square foot bungalow and evaporate between 1 and 2 gallons a day.


You forgot to mention you live right on the water, too!!!!! Get a hygrometer first. It will help you see exactly what is going on with humidity. Winters are dry, so if you have a humidity issue in the winter, see if it's just in one room and not the whole house (even at 900 sq ft it might be specific to one room with the tank). Start by using the furnace fan to move air around to see if it will even out the humidity.
If you need more de humidification, then ideally it would be good to have the de humidifier plumbed into a drain, cause this will be a permanent situation, not something that a portable de humidifier will be sufficient for. And you don't need another thing to take care of.
I can't recommend a brand right now, drawing a blank on what we've installed in the past, but I will think on it for a bit.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Agree with comments above. All my windows are brand new and I also get condensation on the bottom of them. Only happens in the winter time. Also though it was from the tank, but after checking humidity in the house with a hydrometer I'm right where I need to be. I doubt it's from your tank. Make sure all your register vents are open, and that the air is moving. If you have blinds on the windows, make sure they are open, so that the moving air can get at the window.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

My house is 860 sqf. The furnace fan is on 24/7 and the humidity was 52. Bought a portable dehumidifier at CT and it takes out around 1-2 gallon water a day. It is set to 45 rel. humidity. It is a Garrison 50 pints (23.7 L) / day. CT # 043-6119-2.
No more condensation on windows, unless it is really cold outside. I top up 7-8 liters a day in all my tanks.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

heh fesso,,

There are many things to consider and some of them have already been stated. I live in a smaller bungalow with about 21 tanks running, most of them covered but there is always places for moisture to escape. 

I bought a whirl pool gold brand from canadian tire 50 pint and have had it for 3 years. i don't use it constantly but it works well.. i set it at 45 % humidity and at really cold times it does not take anything out of the air and that is right in the fishroom. My furnace electronics are telling me my humidity right now is 46% with this cold.

My windows do have water on them because they are plain S###. so that's why i get moisture on them from the hot to cold air transfer. Also if you have plants you will get extra moisture as well.... soil is wet. I have those to.

Summer time is a time to worry more about moisture and thankfully on really moist hot days my AC unit is programmed to take the moisture out, if not i supplement with my De-humidifier.

Also another benefit is that it heats my fishroom somewhat when it's working. 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I stand by the whirlpool gold brand 50 pint from canadian tire. I have it next to mt 75G and in the summer I run it as I have moisture coming from the cold room. In the winter, I run it once a week for 1 hour and it barely pulls anything.


----------

